
Chrome 79 rollout halted due to storage bug - entangledqubit
https://9to5google.com/2019/12/14/android-apps-data-loss/
======
entangledqubit
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=103365...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1033655)

------
jansan
Since Chrom 78 my fan has been blowing constantly whenever i opened Chrome.
Others are reporting this, too. What the hell is going on at Google?

